# 2013 Volkswagen CC - First Photos



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

Volkswagen's stylish "four-door coupe" is the final vehicle in VW's lineup to get a design refresh bringing it more in line with the rest of the new design language that has been rolling out over the last four years. Exterior sheet metal looks to be the same, but with new grill treatment, new bumpers, new headlamps and new tail lamps. Inside there are new door panels on the interior and a few other updates here and there. Feature and model lineup changes specific to the U.S. market will be released closer to launch in the Spring of 2012. The new updated CC will be shown for the first time at the Los Angeles Auto Show on November 16th, 2011.

*FULL STORY AND GALLERIES*


----------



## VW1.8Tsunami (Mar 8, 2007)

Pics show 6spd and nav...but I doubt we will get that combo


----------



## valvesprung (Oct 30, 2002)

Overall I don't hate it, but that front grille is extremely distracting...


----------



## G60 dude (Oct 3, 2001)

valvesprung said:


> Overall I don't hate it, but that front grille is extremely distracting...


Agree.........very similar to the new Passats grill, which I don't care for either. Other than that, like how the car looks


----------



## DaWolfsburg (Sep 12, 2002)

Does anyone else hate the term "four-door coupe"?:thumbdown:


----------



## vdubfrodo09 (Jan 2, 2008)

DaWolfsburg said:


> Does anyone else hate the term "four-door coupe"?:thumbdown:


as i read that i was thinking "wtf is a 4dr coupe?"


----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

coming as a diesel to the US then maybe....otherwise meh.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

sturat_7 said:


> coming as a diesel to the US then maybe....otherwise meh.


Exactly.


----------



## PiSSAT4motion (Sep 28, 2006)

Rear end is a vast improvement ...the front, not so much.


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

Maybe it's just my monitor but it sure reminds me of the Cadillac Caterra from the 90s. 

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## tadicdx (Jul 2, 2007)

The new jetta, passat, and now the CC seem to have no chin at all. Whatever aggression that the CC had from the front seems lost. :facepalm:


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

Curious as to what an R-Line model would look like. I think a grill swap might make a big difference.


----------



## barsoon11GTI (Jul 19, 2011)

As far as looks go I like it better than the current......4 door coupe? I agree.


----------



## mk3trekk (Mar 11, 2005)

Hopefully this means it will be easier for me to source those luganos!


----------



## gstrouse (Oct 13, 2000)

I like it. I think it's an improvement over the current one. Now, if they could just get the front wheels pushed a little more towards the corners, and offer it in a 2.0t AWD, I'd buy one.


----------



## VW_Hippie (May 14, 2010)

EUROBORA8V said:


> Exactly.


Dido! I almost bought a gas CC but I need the diesel.


----------



## KoBak (Jun 21, 2007)

I don't like the front grille... Plus by the time it gets states side, based on recent VW track record, I am sure we will lose the the HIDS, get the el-cheapo (RNS-315) instead of the real thing (RNS-510)

From the back, the car is really amazing... As well as the interior...


----------



## radiospace (Jul 31, 2000)

it looks like a Chrysler humped a (Ford-designed) Jaguar


----------



## TOMPASS (Apr 6, 2010)

Waiting to see one in the metal, but first impression is that this could have been a lot worse. Wonder where the price is going, and does it now seat 5? Maybe it'll end up as the "German" alternative to the "American" Passat.


----------



## gti.fly.by (Aug 13, 2010)

*Eww...that nose!*

I don't understand Volkswagen's new front end design on their latest cars.

They need to recruit the Audi designers. The new Audi front ends scream "Here comes an aggressive and bad-azz German piece of art and machinery."

I'll start saving now for an Audi! Unless Volkswagen goes 90210 and gets a much needed nose job!


----------



## FGuri32 (Dec 26, 2007)

i like it!


----------



## jpawl (Apr 12, 2000)

tadicdx said:


> ....... Whatever aggression that the CC had from the front seems lost. :facepalm:


I couldn't agree more with this statement.

Jim


----------



## Zerek (Jun 15, 2001)

I was hoping to see what this refreshlooked like before the Golf R arrived. Now that it's finally here I think I'll go with the Golf R. The CC lost its agressive styling, and I bet that an R version will be like 2 years down the road. Overall I like it, but that front grill and lack of shin is:thumbdown:>

Oh well... The R will have what the CC will lack --> 2.0T AWD Navi and room for 5 (kinda).


----------



## Zerek (Jun 15, 2001)

jpawl said:


> I couldn't agree more with this statement.
> 
> Jim



x3

VW fixed the ass, but messes up the front. :facepalm:


----------



## h2ovwdrvr (Oct 12, 2001)

I can't wait to trade on my 2.0t 6m cc for one of these hopefully with some more features. I like the look think it will look more agressive in person. I hope for 4 motion navi vented seats and hid's with a manual tranny


----------



## 85GTI (Dec 19, 2000)

So I guess 4 door coupe means tall people bump their head on that curved roofline trying to get in or out of the back seat.


----------



## Ric - VW Parati BR (May 16, 2010)

I like the new CC. Nicer tail lights and DRLs/foglights.

I think a little paint job on the front grille may solve the problem


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Holy Fug*

Its the uglification of the VW line-up. Thank goodness for Ford and Hyundai. VW has been hypnotized by the ugly stick.


----------



## EvilGTI (Jul 14, 1999)

Optima, yes please.


----------



## Notch Johnson (Jul 9, 2011)

I like it and think its a nice improvement. I was never a fan of the rear end and now I am. the tail lights look audi a4 to me?

a 4 door coup is a segment invented by MB which gets rave reviews. the only problem: only drug dealers, CEO's a public employee union members can afford them. Thus, VW developed the CC as an affordable alternative. It works and has proved to be a good seller if not a home run.


----------



## rexxmann (Sep 4, 2002)

I have to laugh at everyone saying how horrible the new CC looks. It's always the same thing with every new model in the past 10 years on the Vortex. So many people seem to have so much hate for new models and pine for the previous generation. It never changes.

Personally, I think the grille is the least attractive part of the styling, just like it's the least attractive part of the new Passat. It does look better in person, but I'm still not a fan of the vertical chrome in the grille. Overall I like the car. It looks like a crisper, more taught version of the current CC with sharper styling lines and shoulders. I'll be interested to see what VW does with the full re-design if they decide to put a little more distance between the Passat and CC.


----------



## crewcab63 (Apr 29, 2002)

RLine in a TDI might get me out of my Jetta TDI Cup Edition. Oh and 6 speed manual please.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*BS*

Stop with the hyperbole.

In the recent updates, some vehicles were redesined and some had the new look bolted on.

Redesigned: Golf, Jetta, Passat.
Bolted on: Eos, CC, Tiguan, Touraeg.

The redesigned cars don't look bad. The Passat may be uninspiring but that's what they were looking for.
The Eos and the CC are just ugly. Why? Because they took a properly designed car (love it or hate it) and simply bolted on the new grill and some angular bits.



rexxmann said:


> I have to laugh at everyone saying how horrible the new CC looks. It's always the same thing with every new model in the past 10 years on the Vortex. So many people seem to have so much hate for new models and pine for the previous generation. It never changes.
> 
> Personally, I think the grille is the least attractive part of the styling, just like it's the least attractive part of the new Passat. It does look better in person, but I'm still not a fan of the vertical chrome in the grille. Overall I like the car. It looks like a crisper, more taught version of the current CC with sharper styling lines and shoulders. I'll be interested to see what VW does with the full re-design if they decide to put a little more distance between the Passat and CC.


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

As I've said before, VW needs to go back, and reproduce the older cars. Throwback style. I'd buy one.


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

I'm still not sold to the new grill design however the lines are better than the Passat. The original CC is still more inspiring.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

liquid stereo said:


> Its the uglification of the VW line-up. Thank goodness for Ford and Hyundai. VW has been hypnotized by the ugly stick.


And your qualification in auto appearance design is? 

Weird (Ford, Hyundai) is not better. Just more suitable for their unsophisticated buyers. 

VW aims higher.


----------



## Marshmallow Man (Jun 16, 2004)

valvesprung said:


> Overall I don't hate it, but that front grille is extremely distracting...


First thing I noticed and can't get over it :thumbdown::thumbdown:

Everything else... :thumbup:.5


----------



## JLJetta (Nov 24, 2001)

I like the shape of the rear lights better. Always loved that 'Audi-esque' rear brake lights. Unfortunately, too many other manufactures have copied it. 

The fog-lights are much better. On my 09 VR6, it is not 'integrated' very well. 

If the front center grill was smoked chrome, or painted black, I think it would be better. 

Personally, I did not like the Mk V/VI Jetta/Golfs/GTI's at all. So, to me, the new Jetta's exterior design is overall much cleaner and congruent. 

To this day, I still believe the Mk IV 2 door R32 posessed a unique Teutonic elegance in form and function. I would love a Mk IV body with my CC's engine. Call it the "R36-Über" opcorn:


----------



## Spheric (May 7, 2007)

Is this a 5 seater ?


----------



## einvolk (Feb 20, 2009)

I guess this redesign makes sense in the, "Who would buy a new Passat when they see a CC sitting next to it at the same price, so we better ugly up the CC."


----------



## FlyBy (May 27, 2004)

The only thing I really don't like is the new front end. Headlights are awesome, but it's not as radical as the previous generation, which had more of a "get the *uck out of my left lane" look rather than the now "hey I'm another big sedan" in your rear view mirror look.

They should of kept more of the front end and just redesigned the headlights with projector housings and LED daytime lights.


----------



## xJOKERx (Apr 8, 2009)

I like it


----------



## gti.fly.by (Aug 13, 2010)

einvolk said:


> I guess this redesign makes sense in the, "Who would buy a new Passat when they see a CC sitting next to it at the same price, so we better ugly up the CC."


LOL! So funny and sadly probably so true! I've been one of the biggest VW freaks since I could even drive one. These newer front ends are just so ugly. I mean, to the point I wouldn't buy one because every time I approached my car with that front end I would vomit and then be depressed.


----------



## rexxmann (Sep 4, 2002)

einvolk said:


> I guess this redesign makes sense in the, "Who would buy a new Passat when they see a CC sitting next to it at the same price, so we better ugly up the CC."


That is not exactly true. The CC is considerably more expensive in comparable trim. The Passat V6 SEL Premium is about $7k less than the CC V6. Obviously the AWD acounts for 2 or 3 grand but the CC doesn't have that many extra bells and whistles to make up the rest of the difference.


----------



## rexxmann (Sep 4, 2002)

liquid stereo said:


> The redesigned cars don't look bad. The Passat may be uninspiring but that's what they were looking for.
> The Eos and the CC are just ugly. Why? Because they took a properly designed car (love it or hate it) and simply bolted on the new grill and some angular bits.


Ugly? So VW changes the front grille and bumper and the back-end and now the CC is in the same league as the Pontiac Aztek? And who says what is a "properly designed car"? If you prefer the old grille and tail-lights, so be it. Make specific criticisms of the design instead throwing the ugly-blanket over the whole thing.


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## Quattro Pete (Apr 26, 2002)

> Volkswagen will first offer the new CC in Germany in February 2012, then in stages across Europe, America, Russia, China (local version starting in 2013)


Is the "local version" comment only pertaining to China or will there be a local American version too, just like there is one for the Passat now? I hope they don't cheapen it for the NA market...


----------



## einvolk (Feb 20, 2009)

rexxmann said:


> That is not exactly true. The CC is considerably more expensive in comparable trim. The Passat V6 SEL Premium is about $7k less than the CC V6. Obviously the AWD acounts for 2 or 3 grand but the CC doesn't have that many extra bells and whistles to make up the rest of the difference.


Funny we just sold an R-Line 2.0T in the 35k range and the last Passat I PDI'd was a TDI at 34k.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Not bad at all.

I like it.


----------



## volkstorm 666 (May 30, 2007)

Looks good to me, especially the rear.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

no where near as nice looking as the original, new grill horrible. Thanks to Kia and Hyundai every freakin car in this segment looks like this but better not to mention Korea is equipping their cars considerably better than VW. I'd take a Sonota 2.0T over this any day if only it came it manual


----------



## RABBITOIOI (Jul 7, 2006)

i'll keep my 2010 thank you, VW keeps downgrading the styling


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Looks good!*

Pix look good. Can't wait to see it in person. :thumbup:


----------



## Quattro Pete (Apr 26, 2002)

BlackRabbit2point5 said:


> no where near as nice looking as the original, new grill horrible.


 Agreed. Not a fan of the new grill. Let's hope it looks better in person.


----------



## vr6gtispeed (Apr 3, 2003)

This is so much better looking.


----------



## gti.fly.by (Aug 13, 2010)

Agreed! From an aggressive front end to...well...whatever that new front end is.


----------



## onepointeightdub (Feb 14, 2008)

don't like it.. much loved and preferred the current cc.. now I'm gonna be hard pressed to find a used 4 motion v6.. wish they kept the current one a couple more years.


----------



## Laser04 (May 25, 2006)

As stated over and over... that front grille is fugly


----------



## Benkennedy11 (Aug 23, 2007)

mr_e1974 said:


> Maybe it's just my monitor but it sure reminds me of the Cadillac Caterra from the 90s.
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi



That's it! I knew the front end was familiar, and I knew it wasn't VW...


----------



## lord kelvin (Jun 13, 2000)

Brown steering wheel? ICK! Otherwise, will reserve final judgment until I've seen it in person, but I would tend to agree with the general theme that the rear has been improved, the front is disappointing, and the original made a stronger and better overall impression.

GS


----------



## lord kelvin (Jun 13, 2000)

Benkennedy11 said:


> That's it! I knew the front end was familiar, and I knew it wasn't VW...


----------



## mww (Jan 5, 2011)

new grill is a bit dull but i can deal with that. I could not deal with the taillights on the current generation. too cheap looking on such a slick car, the new rear end looks great. The changes made for the 2013 passat and cc have done more to put the CC above the passat; hopefully we'll get a 4motion trim in the states....


----------



## RacerX35 (Apr 27, 2011)

mr_e1974 said:


> Maybe it's just my monitor but it sure reminds me of the Cadillac Caterra from the 90s.
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi


:laugh: I have to agree with that. I like it, but am not sure I'd drop the $$$$$ for one.


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

hummm... description sounds better than the picture...
The LED tails, could still be somewhat round... 
and headlights I dont like the new design, but I like the LED and projector combo...

overall a nice car.. ps: I like the interior trim in brown! Would look dope inside my Mocha!


----------



## paulg6868 (Jun 23, 2006)

Spheric said:


> Is this a 5 seater ?


That's what I want to know. The only reason I bought the '10 Passat over the CC, was it had a bench type back seat. It is impossible to fit baby seats properly into the CC bucket type back seats! Otherwise, it's a nice looking car.


----------



## gti dreamn (May 18, 2002)

I am in agreement with those who are not feeling it. As I've said with the new Passat, Jetta and EOS, this new corporate car face is BORING. Too many straight lines; no imagination.

Did the Phaeton have a straight line front fascia...I think so, but it was designed in such a manner to convey sophistication and all business, much like its A8 counterpart. This 2nd gen CC could have come close if it wasn't for the drab looking front end.

I agree with vr6gtispeed...the 1st gen CC looks so much better.

Ironically, the rear end of the car looks fine. Sleek, functional and a bit "futuristic" with a dash of high-end thrown in. I'd still like to see more amber rear indicators, but I guess the monochromatic red will do fine, especially with the crisp response of LED lights.

I'll reserve my judgement on the interior as it appears that interior may or may not be available in the US. Everything seems to be in the right place and I'm sure the materials are nice, however, some of the color combinations might be a bit off. If nothing else, just go all black w/ metal accents (no wood, if that's even possible these days).

Front end = :thumbdown::thumbdown:

Rest of car = :thumbup:


----------



## pdxbora (Sep 22, 2008)

i'm hopeful that this is a case of "pictures don't do it justice," because i really want to like this car but it's not doing it for me, especially from the front. i do think the taillights on the new version are a huge improvement over the outgoing CC, however.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

Zerek said:


> x3
> 
> VW fixed the ass, but messes up the front. :facepalm:


^^^^^ THIS

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snooters (Sep 13, 2003)

Doesn't look bad, probably their best looking car. However whatever drew me to VW in 2004 is no longer there. I would love a VW CC coupe 6mt 300hp. Like that will ever happen, lol.


----------



## Joebos (Jul 14, 2006)

Ric - VW Parati BR said:


> I like the new CC. Nicer tail lights and DRLs/foglights.
> 
> I think a little paint job on the front grille may solve the problem



I thought the same thing when I saw the photo. Black or body paint color would be an improvement. I don't get why VW has been making these ugly grilles. Otherwise I think this is a great improvement over the current CC. The new tail lights look great, I hated the weird oval lenses.

Two Variations:



















These image edits and suggestions probably drive the VW people crazy


----------



## mww (Jan 5, 2011)

^ minor but needed

how about a front end swap like that japanese scirocco-eos, new CC face + old CC tail =:thumbup:


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

The Article indicates a U.S. Showing November 2011.
Further along in the Article it is called the 2012 CC, and it will be sold in the U.S. in the spring of 2012.

So how is it titled as the 2013 CC on the Vortex?


----------



## Joebos (Jul 14, 2006)

mww said:


> ^ minor but needed
> 
> how about a front end swap like that japanese scirocco-eos, new CC face + old CC tail =:thumbup:


it would look like the Regular passat (I have too much time on my hands), or the old Phaeton:


----------



## gti.fly.by (Aug 13, 2010)

Joebos said:


> it would look like the Regular passat (I have too much time on my hands), or the old Phaeton:


You're good! Awesome job! You should present it to VW or an aftermarket manufacture...that looks sooo much better than VWs grille. Now you have made me like it!


----------



## Peter_Rabbit (Aug 9, 2005)

I like the Passat CC, the current and the new. I've never warmed up, however, to the idea of calling a 4-door car a coupe. It's not. Now, I understand the marketing dilemma it has 4-doors, but if it is called a sedan, it conjures up a stodgy, boring 4-door that lacks the utility of a wagon and lacks the swoopiness of a real 2-door coupe. What to call this new category of cars? hmmm.. well, how about turning the clocks back in car-history and calling these swoopy, sexy, 4-doors "grand saloons" - just don't call it a coupe!

Bravo! VW has another winner with this design.


----------



## mww (Jan 5, 2011)

gti.fly.by said:


> You're good! Awesome job! You should present it to VW or an aftermarket manufacture...that looks sooo much better than VWs grille. Now you have made me like it!


there's a need for an aftermarket GTI-style honeycomb grill for this, the previous cc and b6. who's got one of those 3-d printers


----------



## gti.fly.by (Aug 13, 2010)

*Can't stop!*



Joebos said:


> it would look like the Regular passat (I have too much time on my hands), or the old Phaeton:


Dude, every time I look at VWs grille and then look at your CC grilles, I end up not being able to stop looking at your designs! I'm sure this car is already in production, but VW needs to stop the grille production and pay you for your design...and then they can fire up production of the really nice looking CC with your grille!

The new CC to me will always be the beautiful car with the ugly nose. It's like a beautiful Jersey girl with an ugly nose. Looks hot, but I can't get past that nose!


----------



## Mohatu (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm glad I have my 2010. This new one is NOT an improvement IMHO, especially this front end that looks like 2001-02 MY Kia Optima.


----------



## xDADEx (Mar 25, 2006)

Looks like garbage :thumbdown:


----------



## vr61997 (Oct 28, 2008)

It looks huge. Why do cars have to get bigger and bigger? the GTI/old school jetta was perfect.


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

I think this redo actually looks less "swoopy" or "coupe-ish" than the model it replaces. I'll be lining up for a regular passat TDi when the time comes to replace my wife's econo-box.


----------



## Virtual61 (Jan 21, 2011)

tadicdx said:


> The new jetta, passat, and now the CC seem to have no chin at all. Whatever aggression that the CC had from the front seems lost. :facepalm:


Very well put. 
I've been trying to put my finger on what exactly was missing, and you've said it exactly.


----------



## micanichi (Feb 24, 2010)

Volkswagen must think very little of their customers.


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

Glad I got a 'Mk1'. Will NOT be trading up for this. I just don't get why makers feel that all of their cars for a given time period all have to have the same styling cues. Can you imagine one of the retro Mustangs with a Focus front end?? What works on one car does not work on all.

The first version CC's arse was its best visual attribute.


----------



## dubfun (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice Jetta. When are they redesigning the CC?.


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

Love the rear... will definitely be doing a tail light and rear bumper swap.

What wheels are those?


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

Not trying to put words in anyone's mouth but it seems that the big excitement for the new rear end is that it has LED's. So friggin what? LED's are okay but old-school bulbs do the job just fine and, sometimes, LEDs improperly executed look stupid and forced. (like DRL strips)

Shape-wise, the original tail design is _the sex _and flows with/flows like the rest of the car. These don't. These look like a body shop swapped-in some late model Audi A4 tails just to say they did. 

I'm not going to say that the 1st gen CC is perfect, but the model doesn't seem to be moving in that direction.


----------



## tampaA3 (Feb 12, 2007)

Finally someone who makes some sense on here. Remember when Audi brought out the big dipping grill design? Holy hell they got ripped to shreds by the masses and everyone was pining for the old days. But fast forward a decade and it seems almost every other car manufacturer is trying to emulate their look in some way or another and Audi is having the last laugh all the way to the bank.





rexxmann said:


> I have to laugh at everyone saying how horrible the new CC looks. It's always the same thing with every new model in the past 10 years on the Vortex. So many people seem to have so much hate for new models and pine for the previous generation. It never changes.


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

Ugly :facepalm:


What is happening to new VWs..boxier, more cuts, more angle..what happened to simple :banghead:

still..if I put my thumb over the grill only..it looks like it belongs in a hyundai dealership parking lot.


----------



## tampaA3 (Feb 12, 2007)

Seriously? It looks NOTHING like a Hyundai. Typical girl post. 





GTIGirlDriver said:


> Ugly :facepalm:
> 
> 
> What is happening to new VWs..boxier, more cuts, more angle..what happened to simple :banghead:
> ...


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

tampaA3 said:


> Seriously? It looks NOTHING like a Hyundai. Typical girl post.


its my opinion that's all..everyone has put in their own opinion lol so why get all butthurt about mine?..oh yea I know why, cuz you're quickly trying to rack up your posts..typical n00b post. 

:beer:


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

GTIGirlDriver said:


> its my opinion that's all..everyone has put in their own opinion lol so why get all butthurt about mine?..oh yea I know why, cuz you're quickly trying to rack up your posts..typical n00b post.
> 
> :beer:


this ^^

minus the :beer:


----------



## SOFLA (Jun 26, 2009)

I would have to see it in person. The backend looks nice.


----------



## VW_Hippie (May 14, 2010)

I prefer the older grill or the black one above compared to Chrysler pacifica grill vw slapped on it now. What really erks me is when I look at the big vw symbol, you know in europe that big emblem houses the adaptive cruise control and VW doesn't offer North America the innovative options here. I wish VW would offer more models and features here. I hope they bring this in TDI


----------

